# النفط تكوينه حـسب النظرية العضوية



## م.مجدي عليان (2 نوفمبر 2006)

*النفط تكوينه حـسب النظرية العضوية
اختلفت الآراء وتناقضت النظريات بالنسبة لأصل النفط وكيفية تكونه وحفظه تحت الأرض . النفط بصورة عامة يمكن ان يكون قد تكون من المواد اللاعضوية (Inorganic ) او من مواد عضوية ( Organic ) ولكن بصورة عامة هناك أسباب عديدة تؤيد صحة النظرية العضوية في تكوين النفط . 
في عام ( 1956 ) اقترح العالمان ( Hunt و Jamieson ) بان النفط متكون جزئيا من الكائنات الحية ثم ترسب في الصخور الرسوبية وان الجزء الأخير من النفط تكون فيما بعد داخل الصخور الرسوبية نتيجة بعض التغيرات الكيماوية . 
فيما بعد لوحظ ان النفط الخام يحتوي على مشتقات الكلوروفيل ( Chlorophyll ) ومشتقات ( الهمين )
( Hemin ) ان الكلوروفيل هو الصبغة الخضراء الموجودة في النباتات اما الـ (همين ) فهو صبغة دم الحيوان . 
في عام 1934 وجد العالم (Treibs) ان مشتقات الكلوروفيل أكثر بثلاثين مرة من مشتقات ( الهمين ) ولهذا فقد اقترح الأصل النباتي لتكوين النفط وذلك لكثرة مشتقات الكلوروفيل في النفط الخام . 
في سنة 1952 تمكن (Oakwood) من فصل وعزل المركبات النشطة ضوئيا (Optically active Compounds) من النفط الخام وقد لاحظ ان هذه الاجزاء او المركبات هي عبارة عن هايدروكاربون متبلور. 
ان المركبات النشطة ضوئيا لاتتكون على الإطلاق الا من الكائنات الحية وهذا فان أصل النفط يمكن اعتباره من الكائنات الحية . 
في عام ( 1962 ) استطاع العالم (Mair) من عزل نواة ( السترويد ) (Steroid Nuclei) وهذه النواة توجد في الكائنات الحية فقط ، فمعنى ذلك ان النفط قد تكون من اصل كائنات حية وجاء اكتشاف (Mair) تاكيدا لنظـــــــــــــــرية (Oakwood) وفيما بعد جــــــاء العالمان (Sokolov and Veber ) واعلنا نتيجة بحث طويل على مركبات الهيدروكاربون الموجودة في الرسوبيات الحديثة المترســـــــــبة في البحر الاسود وبحر الكاسبيان (Black Sea) و (Caspian Sea) بان هذه الرسوبيات الحديثة تحتوي على مركبات عضوية متجمعة لها خواص النفط ولاكن لاتحتوي على أي هايدروكاربون ضمن حدود (C2-C14) ولهذا فقد اكد بان الهايدروكاربون الموجود في الرسوبيات الحديثة لايمكن اعتباره نفطا بالمعنى الصحيح ، وذلك لفقدان وعدم توفر الجزء المكون من C14 والذي يؤلف حوالي 50% من النفط الخام . والهايدروكاربون الموجود في الرسوبيات الحديثة في البحر الاسود وغيره من البحار لاتحتوي على أي نوع من البرافين (Paraffin’s) او نفتين (naphthenic) او أي نوع من انواع (aromatic hydrocarbons) الحاوية على اقل من تسع ذرات كاربون التي هي في الواقع لاتتكون من الكائنات الحية ولهذا فان مثل هذه المركبات الموجودة في النفط الخام لابد وان يعتبر تكوينها ثانويا ويحدث فيما بعد وبالذات بعد تغطية الرسوبيات الحديثة بطبقات رسوبية أحدث . 
بالنسبة للبيئة التي يتكون فيها النفط يمكن اعتباره بيئة اختزالية وليست بيئة تاكسد ، وابسط دليل على ذلك هو قلة الاوكسجين الموجودة في النفط الخــــام ( 2%بالوزن ) . 
يمر المستودع الخازن للنفط الخام بدرجات مختلفة ومتباينة من حرارة وضغط ومثل هذه التغيرات قد تنتج بسبب الحركات الارضية ، الترسيب ، دفن الرواسب الحاوية على النفط وغيرها من الاسباب بالنسبة للضغط المسلط على النفط الخام فانه يتراوح بين الضغط الجوي وضغط ( 80000 ـ 10000 ) psi كذلك بالنسبة لدرجة حرارة النفط داخل الأرض فقد تكون عالية وتصل إلى أكثر من ( 250 ) درجة فهرنهايت . إذن فان النفط يعاني تغيرا كبيرا في درجات الحرارة وأيضا في الضغط من دون إن يحدث تغير واضح في خواصه الفيزياوية ولكن بعض التغيرات الكيمياوية تحدث نتيجة مثل هذه التغيرات الحرارية والضغط . 
درجة حرارة المستودع النفطي نادرا ما تتعدى ( 7ر100م ) ولكن درجة حرارة ( 114 م ) قد سجلت بالفعل في بعض الآبار النفطية العميقة . 



طبيعة المواد العضوية المكونة للنفط The Nature of Organic Source Material ) 
لايوجد أي دليل قاطع على نوعية المواد العضوية الاولية المكونة للنفط وهل هي مكونة من نوع واحد او من عدة انواع من المواد العضوية .

1ـ البروتينات ( (Proteins : 
تعتبر البروتينات من مركبات النتروحين المكونة للجزء الاكبر من النباتات والحيوانات وتحتوي هذه البروتينات على حوالي 16% الوزن من النتروجين . 
ايضا يوجد الكاربون ، والهيدروجين ، والاوكسجين ، والكبريت ، الفسفور والحديد 
ان العديد من الحوامض الامينية وجدت في الصخور الرسوبية القديمة والكثير منها موجود الان في الصخور الروبية الحديثة في معظم البحار ولهذا فقد تكون البروتينات من المواد الضرورية لتكون النفط الخام . 
2ـ الكاربوهايدرايت ( Carbohydrate ) : 
توجد الكاربوهايدرايت ( المواد النشوية ) في الأجزاء الحيوانية والنباتية على السواء وهذه المواد تتكون بصورة رئيسية من :ـ 
سكر الكلوكوز (glucose sugar) C6H12O6
النشاء (Starches) (C6H10O5)n
السليلوز(Cellulose) (C6H12O5)
وجميع المواد النشوية تتكون من جزيئات طويلة متعددة الحلقات وجميع هذه الجزيئات يمكن تحليلها لتعطي الحوامض التالية: 
Humus (هيومس) و Humic acid (هيوميك) ويمكن اعتبار هذه الحوامض من المكونات الرئيسية في تكوين النفط الخام. 
3ـ الشحوم والحوامض الدهنية Fats, fatty acids : 
تدخل الشحوم والحوامض الدهنية في تركيب الأجزاء النباتية والحيوانية وهذه المواد قد تتدخل في تكوين النفط 
4ـ الهيدروكاربون Hydrocarbons : 
تحتوي هذه المواد على الكاربون والهيدروجين والأوكسجين وقد تلعب دورا رئيسيا في تكوين النفط . 
يمكن تقسيم الكائنات الحية التي تجهز المواد الأولية العضوية لتكوين النفط الى : 
1ـ النباتات : مثل الفطريات ، البكتريا ، الاعشاب البحرية وغيرها . 
تستطيع النباتات المائية صنع وتكوين مركبات عضوية معقدة من مركبات لا عضوية مذابة في ماء البحر . 
2ـ الحيوانات : ان وجود النفط مخزونا في صخور كلسية limestone او رملية sandstone حاوية على متحجرات دليل ثانوي على الاعتقاد بان بعض الحالات يكون النفط فيها ناتجا من تحلل الاجزاء الغير صلبة للحيوانات القديمة وبهذا تختفي الأجزاء الغير صلبة وتبقى الاجزاء الصلبة للحيوان محفوظة داخل النفط الموجود في طبقة الفارس الأسفل الموجود في حقل الرميلة وبالذات في الحجر الكلسي الحاوي على حيوانات متحجرة Shelly limestone)) . 

مواد عضوية غير بحرية :

بعض المواد العضوية تتكون على اليابسة وثم تنتقل الى البحار وهذه المواد هي : 
Humic acid C20H10O6 (هيوميك)
Geic acid C20H12O7 (جيك)
Ulmic acid C20H14O6 (ألميك) 
مثل الحوامض اعلاه توجد في التربة الحاوية على مواد نباتية محللة . 
يمكن اعتبار الاصماغ النباتية والمواد الشمعية من المواد العضوية الاخرى المهمة في تكوين النفط . 

تحول المواد العضوية الى نفط .

يحدث تحويل المواد العضوية نتيجة :ـ 
1ـ تاثير البكتريا ( Bacterial Action ) : 
تلعب البكتريا دورا هاما في تحويل المواد العضوية وتفسيخها على اليابسة اما في البحار فتكثر البكتريا الاختزالية والتي تعيش في الرسوبيات البحرية .

2ـ الضغط والحرارة ( Pressure and temperature ): 
الحرارة والضغط او الضغط لوحده يمكن اعتباره من العوامل الرئيسية في تحويل المواد العضوية الى نفط . 
ان التفاعلات الناتجة بسبب زيادة الحرارة والضغط قد أو قد لا تحتاج إلى مواد مساعدة تساعد على زيادة سرعة التفاعل بدون ان تدخل في التفاعل . 
يعتبر عامل الوقت (Time ) من العوامل الأساسية في تحويل المواد العضوية إلى نفط بواسطة الحرارة والضغط ، بمعنى أخر إن بعض التفاعلات لو أعطيت وقتا جيولوجيا طويلا فإنها قد تحدث في درجات حرارة اقل مما لو كان وقت التفاعل قصيرا. 
3ـ المواد المشعة (Radio active Matter):
تكثر المواد المشعة في الصخور والمعادن المكونة للصخور البحرية وهذه المعادن المشعة في حالة تحول مستمر محررة حرارة وهذه الحرارة الموضعية قد تساعد على تحليل المواد العضوية وتزيد من سرعة تفاعلها 
بعض المواد العضوية البسيطة قد تكون مواد عضوية معقدة لها خواص كيمياوية وفيزياوية جديدة وذلك نتيجة اتحاد المواد العضوية البسيطة مع بعضها البعض تحت ظروف معينة وتسمى تلك العملية ( البولي مرزشن ) ( Poly merisation ).
تلعب الحرارة والضغط والعوامل المساعدة دورا هاما في تفاعل ( البولي مرزشن ) 

6C2H2 Prt C6H6
بنزين Catalyst استيلين
في التفاعل أعلاه تم اتحاد ستة جزيئات من الاستلين تحت درجة حرارة وضغط معينين وبمساعدة عامل مساعد ملائم تم الحصول في المختبر على البنزين والذي هو عبارة عن مادة جديدة تختلف نهائيا عن المادة التي تكون منها . 
تلعب عملية ال ( Poly merisation ) دورا فعالا في تكوين مركبات جديدة ومعقدة من مركبات بسيطة وتلعب دورا فعالا في تكوين المركبات العديدة المكونة للنفط الخام . *​


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (2 نوفمبر 2006)

جيولوجيا البترول 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

• مراحل تواجد النفط :
1 - مرحلة التكوين : وهي المرحلة الأولى من مراحل تواجد النفط يتم فيها تكوين المادة للنفط في وجود عناصر ثلاثة يشترط توافرها وهي :
أ - المـادة العضويـة بتركيزات عاليـة فـي طبقة من الصخور وتسمى هذه الصخور " بصخور
المصدر "
ب- حرارة .
ج - ضغط .
حيث يتوافر كل من الضغط والحرارة المناسبة في الأعماق الكبيرة .
2 - مرحلة الهجرة : في هذه المرحلة يهاجر النفط من مناطق تكونه ( صخور المصدر ) حيث الضغوط المرتفعة متجها إلى مناطق أخرى حيث الضغط الأقل وتتطلب هـذه المرحلة توافر عنصرين أساسيين 
وهما :
أ - فرق في الضغط : وهي القوة المسئولة عن حركة هذه الموائع .
ب - قنوات متصلة مع يعضها البعض تمثل المسامات والمنافذ , إضافة إلى الكسور والشقوق في الصخور وهـي جميعها تمثل ممرات صخرية تسمح بمرور النفط من خلالها في اتجاه أفقي أو رأسي ( هجرة أفقية ، هجرة رأسية ) .
3 - مرحلة التجمع : وهـي المرحلة الأخـيرة والمسئولة عـن تجمع النفط بكميات كبيرة غالباً ما تكون 
اقتصادية ، ولتجمع النفط لابد من وجود نظام صخري يعمل عـلى منع استمرار هجرة النفط وتجمعه 
في نطاق هذا النظام ، ويسمى هذا النظام بالمصيدة النفطية .
• عناصر المصيدة النفطية :
1 - صخور الخزان : وهي عبارة عـن طبقـة صخريـة ذات مسامية ونفاذية عالية ، ليسمح الصخر 
باحتواء النفط داخله ، حيث أن المسامية هـي الحجم الكلي للفراغات بالنسبة لحجم الصخـر ، بينما 
النفاذية هي قدرة الصخر على امرار المائع من خلاله ، كما هو في الحجر الرملي .
2 - صخر الغطاء : وهو عبارة عن طبقة صخرية غير منفذة تعلو صخر الخزان لتمـنع الهجرة الرأسية 
للنفط مثل الطفل ، صخور الجبس اللامائية .
3 - تركيب صخري : وهو عبارة عن تركيب جيولوجي يشمل صخر الخزان والغطاء الصخري بطريقة مناسبة تمنع استمرار هجرة النفط سواء الرأسية أو الأفقية ، مثل المصيدة القبوية (تركيبة) أو مصيدة عدم التوافق ( طبقية ) .
4 - تواجد النفط : أن تجمع النفط بكميات اقتصادية في طبقة المكمن بعد تكوين المصيدة النفطية ، يعطيها صفـة المصيدة النفطية .
• أنواع المصائد النفطية :
1 - المصيدة القبوية : وهي عبارة عن طية محدبة مغلقة من اتجاهاتها الأربعة ، حيث يتجمع النفط في 
قمة هذه الطية بسبب أنها تمثل اقل قيمة للضغط في هذا التركيب . انظر الشكل التالي : 



2 - المصيدة الصدعية : وهـي عبارة عن مصيدة نفطية تكونت بسبب صدع ذو رمية كافية لان تضع 
صخور غير منفذة على أحد جانبي الصدع مقابلة لصخور الخزان على الجهة الأخرى من الصدع ، 
مما يؤدى إلى منع استمرار هجرة النفط . انظر الشكل التالي :




3 - مصيدة عدم التوافق : أن الأسطح الناتجة عـن انقطاع الترسيب والمتواجدة بين الطبقات الصخريـة 
تسمى بأسطح عـدم التوافـق ، وقـد تساهم هذه الأسطح في تكون مصيدة نفطية حيث تضع صخور 
خزان تابعة لعصر جيولوجي معين مقابلة لصخور غير منفذة وتابعة لعصور جيولوجية أحدث . 
4 - مصيدة طبقية ( سحنية ) : وفي هـذا النوع مـن المصائد نجـد أن سحنة طبقة الخزان تتغير أفقيا 
وبالتدريج من صخور مسامية منفذة إلى صخور عديمة النفاذية مما يؤدي إلى تكون حاجز سحني يمنع 
استمرار هجرة النفط . انظر الشكل التالي :


• الحفر واستخراج النفط :
تعتبر عملية الحفر من أهم وأخطر العمليات والأكثر كلفة ، وهي التقنية الوحيدة لاستخرج النفط من باطن الأرض ، وتتم عملية استخراج النفط عن طريق أربع مراحل أساسية هي :
1 - حفر آبار النفط Oil Well Drilling 
يتم حفر آبار النفط بواسطة الحفر الرحوي ( Rotary Drilling ) التي تستخدم منصة الحفر التي 
يمكن وصفها باختصار فيما يلي :


جهاز الحفر الرحوي 
منصة الحفر :
تستخدم منصة الحفر في عملية الحفر الدوراني وهي تتكون مـن أجزاء أساسية تساعد في عملية 
الحفر :
أ - برج الحفر :
وهو عبارة عن برج معدني منتصب فوق منصة عريضة أفقية ويستخدم هـذا البرج في 
عملية تثبيت أعمدة الحفر رأسيا وتوصيلها ببعضها ، ثم دفعها إلى أسفل بطريقة حلزونية 
ب - أعمدة الحفر :
وهي أعمدة معدنية صلبة جداً تنتهي أطرافها بوصلات لتوصيلها ببعضها لتشكل عمود أطول ، وتتميز أعمدة الحفر بأنها مجوفة لتسمح بمرور طين الحفر بداخلها .
ج - رأس الحفر ( المثقاب ) :
وهو عبارة عن كتلة معدنية مصنعة بأشكال هندسية مختلفة ، ذات حواف حادة قـد تكون 
عـلى شكل مسننات تعمل على تفتيت الصخور وهـي مجوفة وتحتوي على فتحات فـي 
الأسفل تسمح باندفاع طينة الحفر خلالها إلى تجويف الحفرة .




د – طينة الحفر .
وهي عبارة عن مواد كيميائية مطحونة تخلط بالماء لتكون سائل غليظ . وأثناء عملية الحفر
يتم ضخ هذا السائل بواسطة مضخات ضخمة من خلال التجويف في داخـل أنابيب الحـفر
ليصل إلى رأس الحفر ، ويخرج من خلال فتحات ليندفع في قاع البئر صاعداً إلى أعلى حتى
يصل إلى السطح حامـلاً معه الفتات الصخري الناتج من عملية الحفر ، وعلـى السطح يمر
الطين على مرشح يفصل الفتات الصخري عن الطين . ومن ثم يدفع الطين مرة أخرى إلـى 
تجويف أنابيب الحفر ليعاود الكرّة ويكون ما يعرف بدورة طين الحفر .
ويمكن تلخيص فوائد استخدام طين الحفر فيما يلي : 
 تبريد معدات الحفر حيث ترتفع درجة حرارتها بسبب احتكاكها بالصخور أثناء الحفر .
 إخراج الفتات الصخري الناتج من عملية الحفر أثناء اندفاع الطين من قاع البئر إلى السطح .
 يزيد من تماسك جدار الحفر ليمنع انهيار جدران الحفرة أثناء الحفر .
 تفادي خروج الغازات أو السوائل الموجودة تحت ضغوط عالية في باطن الأرض ، التي قد تؤدي إلى حالة انفجار في البئر وذلك عن طريق موازنة وزن عمود الطين الموجود في الحفر لضغط الغازات والسوائل في الطبقات الصخرية . 

2 - تبطين البئر Well Casing 
عنـد وصول الحـفر إلـى أعمـاق معينة يتم تبطين البئـر بأنبوب فولاذي يسمى أنبوب البطانة ( Casing ) يتم إنزال هذا الأنبوب من قمة البئر إلـى قاعة ويثبت بضخ نوعية خاصة مـن الأسمنت بين جدار البئر وأنبوب البطانة تعمل علـى تثبيت الأنبوب فـي الجدار . يمنع هذا الأنبوب من انهيار البئر ، وكذلك يمنع ضياع الطين أثناء ارتفاعه إلى سطح الأرض وذلك بتخلله خلال جدران البئر ( خاصة إذا كانت الصخور مسامية نفاذة ) أو خلال تجاويف كهفيه قد تكون موجودة في بعض مناطق الحفر . وكذلك فإن هذا الأنبوب يمنع تسرب المياه الجوفية من طبقات الأرض الحاملة إلى البئر . ويكون قطر أنبوب الطي كبيرا عند القمة ويصغر بالتدريج إلى أعماق أكبر . وقبل البدء في حفر مرحلة جديدة من البئر يوصل أنبوب التبطين بعد تثبيته بالإسمنت ، برأس البئر تحت منصة برج الحفر ، ويتألف رأس البئر من مجموعة من الشقف ( Flanges ) والوصلات والصمامات يوصل بأعلاها جهاز مانع الانفجار ( Blow out Preventer, Bop ) الذي يمكن بواسطته منع خروج الغاز أو النفط أو الماء أثناء الحفر حتى تتم عمليات الحفر والتبطين وغيرها في أمان .

3 - تثقيب أنبوب الحفر :
عند انتهاء الحفر والتأكد من الوصول إلى الطبقات الحاملة للنفط يتم إنزال شحنة متفجرات معينة تحدث انفجارا محدودا يسمح بتثقيب أنبوب الحفر واتساع الشقوق في صخور المكمن ، وقد تتم عملية التثقيب في عمقين مختلفين في البئر نفسه ، وبهذا تصبح البئر مزدوجة الإنتاج كما في الشكل وإذا لم يكن تدفق النفط مناسبا فإنه يتم إنزال كمية من حمض الهيدروكلوريك خاصة في الطبقات الجيرية لزيادة نفاذية الصخور ، وقد يتم تصديع الطبقة الصخرية باستخدام ضغط عال لتسمح بنفاذ النفط إلى قاع أنبوب الحفر .
وبعد تثقيب البئر يتم إنزال أنبوب قطره حوالي ثلاث بوصات داخل البئر ، فإذا كانت البئر مزدوجة الإنتاج ، يتم إدخال حشوة بين أنبوب الإنتاج وأنبوب الطي فوق منطقة الإنتاج السفلي فيتدفق النفط من هذه الطبقة خلال هذا الأنبوب . وأما إنتاج المنطقة الأعلى فيتدفق من الفراغ بين أنبوب الإنتاج وأنبوب الطي كما يرى في الشكل .

4 - شجرة عيد الميلاد Christmas s Tree 
أثناء عمليات الحفر يكون البئر مملوءا بطين حفر ثقيل حتى يتغلب على الضغط الممكن . وهذا يسمح عند انتهاء عمليات الحفر ومتطلباتها برفع مانع الانفجار ( BOP ) بدون خطورة . ثم يركب رأس البئر ويوصل بأنبوب الإنتاج وأنبوب الطي عند قمة البرج .
ورأس البئر عبارة عن مجموعة من الصمامات والوصلات يمكن بواسطتها التحكم في تدفق النفط ، ويسمى رأس البئر في هذه الحالة بشجرة عيد الميلاد ( Christmass Tree ) . انظر الشكل . ويزاح الطين بعد ذلك من أنبوب الطي بضخ الماء حتى يصبح الماء أقل من ضغط النفط في الطبقة المنتجة وعند ذلك يدفع مخلوط النفط والغاز أمامه من الماء وتبدأ البئر في الإنتاج .


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (2 نوفمبر 2006)

عمليات تكرير البترول 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

زيت البترول الخام، كما يخرج من باطن الأرض، هو خليط من العديد من المكوّنات الأيدروكربونية المختلفة، وكل من هذه المكونات يمكن حرقها، ولهذا كان زيت البترول الخام مصدرًا رائعًا للوقود، وبالإضافة إلى ذلك، فإن هذه المكونات ـ في الوقت نفسه ـ هي مصدر كل احتياجاتنا تقريبًا من زيوت التزييت، ناهيك عن آلاف المنتجات الأخرى، ابتداء من مستحضرات التجميل إلى الألياف الصناعية والمطاط الصناعي والبلاستيك وغير ذلك. وبصفة إجمالية، تعرف العمليات المختلفة، التي يتم بواسطتها إنتاج معظم هذه المنتجات باسم عمليات التكرير. 
فالتكرير هو العمليات الضرورية التي يمكن بها معالجة الزيت الخام، واستخلاص المركبات العديدة المرغوب فيها منه، وتحويلها إلى منتجات صالحة للاستهلاك، إذ ليس من الممكن استعمال زيت البترول الخام بالصورة التي يوجد بها باطن الأرض. والمقصود بالتكرير تكسير الزيت الخام إلى مكوناته وجزيئاته الأصلية المكونة من الأيدروجين والكربون، وإعادة ترتيبها لتكون مجموعات تختلف عن الموجودة في الزيت الخام، أي تصنيعها إلى منتجات نهائية صالحة للاستخدام. ويختلف تأثير التسخين على الأجزاء المتعددة للأيدروكربونات، فبعضها إذا فصل من الزيت الخام، يصير غازيّا، وبعضها يصبح سائلاً والبعض الآخر صلبًا. ولكل منها درجة غليان مختلفة، وتستعمل هذه الخاصية في التكرير. 
وهناك ثلاث عمليات رئيسة للتكرير، هي: 
1. العمليات الفيزيائية "الفصل" Separation 
2. العمليات الكيميائية "التحويل" Conversion 
3. المعالجة أو التنقية Treatment 

العمليات الفيزيائية "الفصل" Separation 
عمليات الفصل الأكثر شيوعًا هي: 
1. التقطير، وفيها تفصل الجزيئات الأخف ذات درجات الغليان المنخفضة ـ بواسطة الغليان والتكثيف. 
2. الاستخلاص بالمذيبات، وفيها تفصل أنواع مختلفة من مواد خليط من بعضها، باستخدام مذيب يمكن فصل بعضها دون الأخرى. 
3. التبريد، وفيه يتسبب تبريد الخليط في تصلب أجزاء معينة من المواد، وانفصالها من السائل. 
التقطير. 
يتم التقطير بواسطة أجهزة التقطير وهي نوعان: 
• أجهزة التقطير الابتدائي أو الجوّي. 
• أجهزة التقطير تحت ضغط مخلخل "تفريغي".
وفي أجهزة التقطير الابتدائي، تتم عمليتا التبخير والتكثيف في أبراج التجزئة تحت ضغط مساوٍ للضغط الجوي أو أعلى قليلاً. وتعطينا هذه الأجهزة ستة منتجات رئيسة هي: البوتاجاز، والجازولين، والكيروسين، والسولار، والديزل، والمازوت. أما في أجهزة التقطير تحت الضغط المنخفض أو المخلخل، فتتم عمليتا التبخر والتكثيف تحت ضغط يقل عن الضغط الجوي، وأهم منتجاتها الإسفلت، وزيوت التزييت والشحومات

1 . التقطير الابتدائي: 
يغلي الماء في درجة معينة تعرف بـ"نقطة الغليان" ويغلي خليط من سائلين قابلين للامتزاج عند درجة تقع بين نقطتي غليان كل منهما. ولكن السائل ذو درجة الغليان المنخفضة يتبخر أسرع من السائل الآخر، وبالتالي تكون نسبته المئوية في البخار أكثر من نسبته المئوية في المزيج السائل. وعند تكثيف بخار الخليط ينتج مزيج تزيد فيه نسبة السائل ذي نقطي الغليان المنخفضة. وباستمرار عملية غليان المزيج، تنقص فيه نسبة السائل ذي نقطة الغليان المنخفضة تدريجيًا. وعندئذ ترتفع نقطة غليان المزيج حتى يكاد البخار لا يحتوي إلا على السائل ذي نقطة الغليان المرتفعة. 
وهذه العملية نطلق عليها "التقطير" وبواسطتها يمكن تقسيم المزيج تقريباً إلى المادتين اللتين يتكون منهما. وهذه هي الطريقة التي تتبع في التقطير الابتدائي للزيت الخام بهدف فصله إلى المجموعات الأيدروكربونية التي يتكون منها. 
وتعد هذه العمليات الخطوة الأولى التي تستخدم في معامل تكرير البترول لفصل الزيت الخام إلى مكوناته الأساسية الستة السابق ذكرها. 
ولكل مجموعة من المواد الهيدروكربونية مدى غليان محدد. ونظرًا لأن الزيت الخام يتكون من جزيئات هيدروكربونية بعضها صغير ذو درجات غليان منخفضة، والبعض الآخر كبير ذو درجات غليان مرتفعة، فإنه يمكن تجزئه الزيت الخام إلى "قطفات"، تكوّن كل منها مجموعة مكونات أيدروكربونية، وذلك بتسخينه. وتتم عمليه التقطير الابتدائي على النحو التالي: 
أ. يرفع زيت البترول الخام بالمضخات من مستودعاته إلى فرن، فيتبخر تبخرًا جزئيّاً. ويمر البخار إلى برج التجزئة، ويرتفع تدريجيّا خلال صواني البرج، وكلما ارتفع البخار انخفضت درجة حرارته، وتكثف جزء منه على كل "صينية" من "الصواني" التي يتكون منها برج التجزئة. فإذا ما امتلأت إحدى الصواني، فاض ما عليها من سائل زائد، وسقط على الصينية التي تليها. وتكون كل صينية، عادة، أقل حرارة من التي تحتها، أي أنه كلما كان موقع الصينية مرتفعًا كانت المواد المتجمعة عليها أقل كثافة، وكلما اخترقت فقاعات البخار سائلاً على إحدى هذه الصواني، من خلال حاجز الفقاقيع، تكثف من البخار ذلك الجزء الذي له مدى غليان السائل الموجود على هذه الصينية نفسه، أما المواد الخفيفة التي قد تكون مختلطة بالسائل فإنها تنفصل على شكل مرة أخرى، وتنتقل إلى الصينية التي تعلوها. 
ب. ويمكن التحكم في درجة حرارة برج التجزئة بتمرير السائل الموجود في أسفل البرج، في فرن لغليه من جديد، كما يمكن التحكم في درجة الحرارة أعلى البرج بإعادة دفع جزء معين من المنتج الذي يخرج من هذه المنطقة بعد تكثيفه، وتسمّى هذه العملية "الارتداد"، ومع أنه يتجمع على كل صينية من صواني برج التجزئة سائل له مدى غليان يختلف قليلاً، فإن جزءًا معينًا من المنتج سوف يكثف، رغم أن مدى غليانه أقل من مدى غليان معظم السائل المتجمع على الصينية. وعندئذ يتم سحب السائل من صواني خاصة إلى أعلى أبراج جانبية. وفي هذه الأبراج يفيض السائل مجتازاً عددًا قليلاً من الصواني، بينما تطرد الأبخرة المتصاعدة المواد الأقل كثافة. وبذلك يتحدد مدى غليان السائل المنتج، وتعود الهيدروكربونات التي تطرد بالغليان إلى البرج الرئيس. وباستخدام أبراج التنقية الجانبية، يمكن الحصول على الجازولين والكيروسين والسولار من الزيت الخام بدون الحاجة إلى تقطير آخر. 
ج. والمنتجات الرئيسة التي تؤخذ من برج التقطير تحت الضغط الجوي هي: الغازات البترولية الخفيفة، التي تستخدم في صناعة الأسمدة، والبوتاجاز والجازولين الذي يستخدم في إنتاج بنزين السيارات، والكيروسين ووقود النفاثات، والسولار، والديزل، وزيت الوقود "المازوت" الذي يستخدم وقودًا أو تغذية لعملية التقطير تحت الضغط المخلخل. 
2 . منتجات التقطير الابتدائي: 
أ. الغازات البترولية المسالة Liquefied Petroleum gases : (L.P.G.) 
هي خليط من غازي البروبان والبيوتان، اللذان يمكن تحويلهما إلى سائل تحت الضغط. ويمكن الحصول عليهما من الغاز الطبيعي، أو من وحدة الجازولين الطبيعي، وكذلك من وحدة التقطير الابتدائي. وهي تعتبر وقودًا منزليًا مهمّا "البوتاجاز"، وكذلك تستخدم مواد وسيطة في الصناعة البتروكيماوية. ويجب الاهتمام بإزالة غاز كبريتيد الأيدروجين منها؛ حيث إنه يسبب مشكلات التآكل. ويتم الحصول من أجهزة التقطير أيضًا على غازي الميثان والأيثان. وهي غازات غير قابلة للتكثيف تحت الضغط الجوي، وتستعمل صناعة الأسمدة. 
ب. الجازولين "البنزين" Gasoline: 
هي القطفة البترولية التي يصل مدى غليانها حتى 150 م، وهي خليط من الأيدروكربونات من C4 حتى C12، والجازولين غني بالبارافينات العادية والمتفرعة، وكذلك النافثينات وحيدة الحلقة، التي من الممكن أن تكون لها سلاسل جانبية صغيرة، كذلك توجد الأيدروكربونات الأروماتية "العطرية" مثل البنزول والتولوين والزيلين، وأيضًا يوجد إيثيل البنزول. أما بالنسبة لمركبات الكبريت، فتوجد المركبتانات بصفة رئيسة وأحادي الكبريتيد. كذلك يوجد في الجازولين الأحماض الأليفاتية القصيرة والفينولات. وفصل مركب مفرد من الجازولين عملية صعبة وغير ممكنة نظرًا لكثرة عدد الأيزومرات. 
ج. الكيروسين Kerosine: 
هو المنتج الرئيس لعملية التكرير من حيث حجم الإنتاج، ويستخدم في الإضاءة وكذلك يستخدم وقودًا منزليّا للطبخ والتدفئة، ومكونًا أساسيّا لوقود النفاثات. ويشمل القطفة البترولية ذات مدى الغليان من 150 - 250 م، ويحتوي على البارافينات من C12 حتى C16، كذلك النافثينات ثنائية الحلقة والأيدروكربونات العطرية أحادية الحلقة ذات السلسلة الجانبية الطويلة، مع العطريات ثنائية الحلقة والمركبتانات الحلقية، وتوجد الأحماض النفثينية مع الأحماض الأليفاتية في الكيروسين. 
د. السولار "وقود الغاز" (Gas Oil (solar: 
هو القطفة البترولية التي تغلي من 250 م حتى 350 م، وتحتوي على البارافينات من ذرة الكربون 17 حتى الكربون 20.(C17-C20 )، والنافثينات ثنائية الحلقة مع العطريات أحادية الحلقة، التي بها عدد كبير من السلاسل الألكيلية الجانبية، وكذلك العطريات ثنائية الحلقة. وتوجد الأنواع المختلفة من المركبات الكبريتية. كذلك المركبات النتروجينية القاعدية وغير القاعدية، وكذلك أمكن استخلاص الأحماض الدهنية من السولار. ويمكن الحصول على وقود محركات الديزل المختلفة من مقطرات الكيروسين والسولار مدى غليان 180 م حتى 360 م غالبًا، وهي قطفات ذات مدى غليان ضيق حسب نوع محرك الديزل. 
3 . التقطير تحت الضغط المخلخل "التفريغي" VACUUM DISTILLATION 
وتستخدم هذه الطريقة لتجزئة زيت الوقود الثقيل "المازوت" الناتج من عملية التقطير الابتدائي إلى بيتومين "إسفلت" ومواد أخرى "سولار ومقطرات شمعية"، وتستخدم أساسًا في إنتاج زيوت التزييت والشحومات، كما يمكن استخدامها في عمليات التكسير الحراري أو بالعوامل المساعدة التي سيرد ذكرها فيما بعد. 
والتقطير تحت الضغط المخلخل "التفريغي" يتيح خفض درجة الحرارة اللازمة لتبخير أكبر جزء من زيت الوقود الثقيل "المازوت" للحصول على الإسفلت؛ ذلك لأن درجة الحرارة التي يغلي عندها السائل ترتبط بالضغط الواقع عليه. إذ يمكن تخفيض نقطة غليان السائل بتخفيض الضغط الواقع عليه. وهذه العملية لتفادي عملية التكسير لو تم التقطير تحت الضغط الجوي، إذ إن درجة حرارة زيت الوقود الثقيل "المازوت" إذا ما ارتفعت إلى الدرجات العالية التي يتطلبها تقطيره تحت الضغط الجوي العادي، فإنه لن يتبخر فحسب، بل ينكسر إلى مكونات لها خواص مختلفة تمامًا عن المنتج المطلوب. وتحقق هذه الطريقة خفضًا ملحوظًا في التكاليف. 
وفي هذه الطريقة تستخدم أجهزة أو مضخات التفريغ Vacuum Pumps للاحتفاظ بضغط منخفض. كما تستخدم مضخات لرفع الزيت خلال فرن إلى برج التقطير تحت الضغط المنخفض، إذ إن التفريغ يحول دون سحب الزيت بالتدفق الطبيعي. ويتحول الزيت إلى بخار وينساب البتيومين "الإسفلت" إلى القاع، حيث يقابله بخار ماء ذو درجة حرارة عالية، يتسبب في دفع ما قد يكون عالقًا بالإسفلت من مواد زيتية قليلة الكثافة إلى أعلى البرج. 
وتخرج الأجزاء ذات الكثافة المنخفضة من أعلى البرج على شكل بخار مختلط ببخار الماء، ليمر على مكثف يكثفهما معًا، ثم يدخل المزيج من السولار والبخار المتكثفين إلى برج الاسترجاع، فترد الأبخرة بسحبها بالمضخات إلى أعلى صينية من صواني برج التجزئة. ويسحب الباقي باعتباره أحد المنتجات النهائية، ويتم سحب الغاز غير المتكثف من أعلى البرج بواسطة مضخات التفريغ. 
وتسحب السوائل من برج التقطير على أبعاد مختلفة، ويمرر كل سائل برج تثبيت STABILIZER، لفصل المواد الخفيفة بالاستعانة ببخار الماء وإعادتها إلى البرج. أما الباقي فيبرد على حدة، وهو أساسًا السولار والمقطرات الشمعية التي تصبح المادة الخام لصناعة زيوت التزييت والشحومات، كما يمكن استخدامها في عمليات التكسير بالعوامل المساعدة، ويتبقى البيتومين "الإسفلت" في قاع البرج. 
وفي عملية التقطير تحت الضغط المنخفض، يمكن الاحتفاظ بالتوزيع الصحيح للحرارة بضبط درجة حرارة المازوت الداخل، كذلك بضبط كميات السولار المرتد الذي تعيده المضخات من برج الاسترجاع إلى البرج، أي يتم تسخين برج التقطير من أسفل إلى أعلى بواسطة المازوت، ويتم تبريده من أعلى إلى أسفل بتأثير الزيت المرتد الذي يسيل من صينية إلى أخرى. 
4 . نواتج التقطير تحت التفريغ: 
أ. زيوت التزييت: Lubricating Oils 
توجد في القطفة التي تغلي من 350 حتى 500 م،ويمكن تقسميها إلى زيوت خفيفة تغلي في المدى 350 - 400 م، وزيوت متوسطة من 400 م إلى 450 م،وزيوت ثقيلة تغلي من 450 حتى 500 م. 
وهذه القطفات تحتوي على خليط من الزيوت والشموع والإسفلت، وتختلف نسب هذه المركبات في زيوت التزييت حسب نوع الخام. فالخام ذو القاعدة البارافينية غالبًا لا يحتوي على الإسفلت، والخام ذو القاعدة الإسفلتية لا يحتوي غالبًا على الشموع. والبارافينات في زيوت التزييت تصل عدد ذرات الكربون بها حتى 42 ذرة كربون. والنافثينات ذات حلقات رباعية وخماسية، أما العطريات فهي وحيدة الحلقة حتى ثلاث حلقات، وبها سلاسل جانبية قصيرة. كذلك يمكن تواجد خمسة حلقات في المركبات العليا. وتوجد المركبات الكبريتية ذات الوزن الجزيئي الكبير في زيوت التزييت، كذلك توجد مشتقات الأحماض الكربوكسلية. 
ب. البيتومين "الإسفلت" 
وهو المتبقي من عملية التقطير تحت التفريغ في الخام ذو القاعدة الإسفلتية. 
الاستخلاص بالمذيبات Solvent Extraction: 
يتم فصل مكونات الخام في عملية التقطير حسب درجة غليان كل قطفة، وحسب حجم الجزيئات، وليس حسب نوعها، أما في عملية الاستخلاص بالمذيبات، فيتم الفصل حسب النوع الكيميائي للجزيئات، مثل بارافينات أو عطريات أو نافثينات. 
يدخل في نطاق عملية الاستخلاص بالمذيبات - التي تعد واحدة من عمليات الفصل المستخدمة في معامل تكرير البترول - عملية إنتاج زيوت التزييت وفيما يلي شرح مبسط لها: 
سبق ذكر أن المقطرات الشمعية الناتجة من عمليات التقطير تحت الضغط المخلخل "التفريغي"، التي يمكن الحصول عليها من مستويات مختلفة من البرج، يمكن معالجتها لإنتاج زيوت التزييت. وكذلك بالنسبة للمتبقي في قاع البرج، وكل ذلك يتم في حالة معالجة الخامات البارافينية، فهذه المقطرات الشمعية تشكل المواد الأولية اللازمة لإنتاج زيوت التزييت الخفيفة والمتوسطة والثقيلة، كما يعد المتبقي في قاع البرج المادة الأولية اللازمة لإنتاج الزيوت المتبقية BRIGHT STOCKS، ومن الضروري أن تكون هذه الزيوت على درجة عالية من النقاء، وأن تتوفر فيها المواصفات القياسية العالمية نظرًا لدورها الخطير في كافة الاستخدامات. ولتحقيق ذلك، يلزم معالجة المقطرات الشمعية والمتبقي، باستخدام مذيبات خاصة، لاستخلاص الشوائب من زيوت التزييت. ومن هذه المذيبات: 
1. يستخدم البروبان لإزالة المواد الإسفلتية من المتبقي الثقيل في قاع البرج. 
2. يستخدم مذيب الفورفورال ومذيب الفينول وغيرهما لتنقية المواد الخام من المركبات العطرية. 
3. يستخدم مذيب البنزول والتولوين والميثيل أيثيل كيتون وغيرهما، لتخليص الزيوت من الشموع العالقة بها ويجري فصل الشموع من المستخلص بالتبريد. 
4. تستخدم أنواع عديدة من الطفلة الطبيعية أو الصناعية، لتنقية الزيوت من الشوائب والألوان... إلخ، ويمكن الاستعاضة عن هذه العملية بالتنقية عن طريق المعالجة بالأيدروجين، وهو الاتجاه العالمي الآن. 
5. للحصول على القطفات المطلوبة، تتم عمليات تقطير لكل من هذه المنتجات، وكذلك عمليات إضافة بعض القطفات لبعضها. 
6. يتم إضافة إضافات معينة لكل نوع من الزيوت، لتحسين مواصفاته أو لمنع الأكسدة، وذلك قبل طرح الزيوت في الأسواق. 
7. تتم تعبئة الزيوت في عبوات خاصة مختلفة الحجم.


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (2 نوفمبر 2006)

هندسة البترول 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

هندسة البترول (او ما تعرف بهندسة النفط) هو علم يبحث في كيفية تعقب وبحث عت مواطن تواجد النفط . هذا هو اوجز تعريف لها كما ان المهندس في هذا المجال يعمل جاهدا في البحث بالواسائل الحديث وكيفية التعامل مع هذه المعدات.
يغطي منهاج الدراسة الأساسية في أختصاص هندسة البترول أو النفط مواضيع هندسة المكامن وهندسة الحفر وهندسة الأنتاج.

فروع هندسة البترول
أثناء تطور هندسة البترول نشأت مجالات التخصص التالية : هندسة الحفر وهندسة الإنتاج وهندسة الخزان والهندسة البتروفيزيائية وفي كل تخصص دخل فيه بحرية وظائفدسون من الأقسام الأخرى 
(من الهندسة الميكانيكية والمدنية والكهربية والجيولوجية والكيميائية ) وصلتهم بالموضوع كانت واضحة ؛ ومع ذلك يظل الدور الوحيد لوظائفدس البترول هو أن تتكامل كل التخصصات في نظام فعال للبترول والغاز يجمع بين الحفر .والإنتاج والمعالجة 

لقد كانت هندسة الحفر ضمن التطبيقات الاولى للتقنية في مجال البترول العملي . ووظائف الحفر هو المسؤول عن تصميم تقنيات اختراق باطن الأرض واختيار معدات التبطين والأمان وعن اتجاهات العمليات غالباً . وتتضمن هذه الوظائف فهم طبيعة الصخور لاختراقها والضغوط في داخل هذه الصخور والتقنيات المتاحة للحفر والسيطرة على الخزانات الموجودة تحت الأرض . ولأن الحفر الحديث يتضمن تنظيم مجموعة كبيرة جداً من الآلات والمواد ، تستثمر رؤوس أموال ضخمة ومعلومات عن السلامة والمصلحة العامة ، فيجب أن يكون لدى الوظائفدس مهارات الإشراف .والإدارة والتفاوض 


أما عمل وظائفدس الإنتاج فيبدأ بعد استكمال البئر بتوجيه اختيار فترات الإنتاج وعمل ترتيبات لمختلف العناصر المكملة ولوسائل التحكم والمعدات . وبعد ذلك يتضمن عمله التحكم في الموائع المنتجة (البترول ، والغاز ، والماء) وقياسها وتصميم وتركيب أنظمة الجمع والتخزين وتوصيل المواد الخام المنتجة ( الغاز والبترول ) لشركات خطوط الأنابيب ولوكلاء النقل الآخرين ، ويتضمن عمله أيضاً عدة أمور مثل منع التآكل ، وأداء البئر ومعالجات التكوين لحفز الإنتاج . وكما في جميع فروع هندسة البترول فإن وظائفدس الإنتاج لا يمكن أن يركز في رؤيته على ما بداخل الحفرة أو على مشاكل معالجة السطح كل منهما على حدة بل لابد أن يلائم الحلول لمشاكل النظام بأكمله من .الخزان والبئر والسطح


ويهتم وظائفدسو الخزان بفيزياء توزيع البترول والغاز وتدفقهما خلال الصخور المسامية - أي يهتم بالقوى المائية والحرارية والجاذبية وكل القوى الأخرى التي تدخل في نظام الصخر والمائع. إنهم مسؤولون عن تحليل النظام الصخري المائع، وإنشاء .أنماط تصريف للبئر ذات كفاءة عالية ، والتنبؤ بأداء خزان البترول أو الغاز ، وإدخال طرق للحصول على أقصي كفاءة للإنتاج 
ولفهم نظام الصخر والمائع الخاص بالخزان ، يقوم وظائفدسو الحفر والإنتاج والخزان بطلب المساعدة من الوظائفدس البتروفيزيائي أو وظائفدس تقييم التكوين الذي يقدم أدوات وتقنيات التحليل لتحديد خواص الصخر والمائع . فيقيس الوظائفدس البتروفيزيائي السمات السمعية والإشعاعية والكهربية للنظام ..الصخري المائع ويأخذ عينات من الصخور وموائع البئر لتحديد المسامية والنفاذية




مراقبة العلوم 

تكون الطبقات وانفصالها : لماذا توجد خطوط في الأحجار الرملية؟ 
سوف تجد حكاية الظواهر الطبيعية في الجيولوجيا التي تكون مسؤولة عن الطبقات التي نراها في بعض أنواع الصخور الرسوبية. 
الجيولوجي الإلكتروني 
كيف يستخدم الجيولوجيون الحواسب الآلية لرؤية آلاف الأقدام تحت الأرض ؟ أو ملايين السنين في الماضي ؟ 
السفينة جويدس 
كيف تجمع هذه السفينة البيانات والعينات من مسافة 27000 قدم (8.1كم) تقريباً تحت سطح المحيط ؟ 
تكون البترول :من العوالق الى الانتاج 
من أين يأتي البترول وكيف نحصل عليه ؟ اتبع العملية منذ بداية انشاء خزان البترول حتى استخراج البترول من الخزان في هذه الرؤية في السي دي روم بنفس الاسم. 
الرنين النووي المغناطيسي على عمق ستة أميال : الفيزياء في صناعة البترول 
ما هو نوع الفحص الذي يمكن أن يحدد الجزيئات ، ويقدم صوراً لما بداخل جسم الإنسان ويقيس كيفية تحرك الموائع السريعة خلال الصخور المسامية ؟ 
معمل العلوم

المقاومة الكهربائية النوعية للمواد 
هذه التجربة سوف تساعدك على فهم كيف يقدم التسجيل الكهربائي المعلومات عن إمكان وجود البترول في التكوينات الصخرية تحت الأرض من عدمه. 
اصنع معدة تسجيل 
بينما يتم حفر بئر بترول يمكن أن يتم إنزال معدة تسجيل في حفرة البئر لجمع البيانات التي يتم استخدامها لإنتاج نوع من الرسومات .تعرف باسم السَّجل حاول أن تصنع نموذجاً لمعدة التسجيل 
قدرة الصخر على الامتصاص 
هل تعلم أن الصخر يستطيع بالفعل أن يمتص السائل كالاسفنج ؟ هذه التجربة تريك كيف تثبت ذلك. 
المسامية 
كم عدد الفتحات الموجودة في صخرة ؟ في هذه التجربة نقوم بفحص مسامية الحصى والرمال والطمي المواد الخام التي يتكون منها الحجر الرملي. 
تأثير جوزه البرازيل 
عندما تفتح علبة من المكسرات المختلفة من الفول السوداني والبندق والكاجو واللوز والجوز البرازيلي – فيظهر غالباً على السطح جوز البرازيل الكبير الحجم . في هذه .التجربة سوف تكتشف كيف يحدث ذلك 
اصنع خلية هيل – شو 
اكتشف كيف يمكن أن تبني خلية هيل – شو الرأسية شبه ثنائية الأبعاد لتري كيف يمكن أن تنفصل طبيعياً حبيبات الرمل التي لها أحجام وأشكال مختلفة بعد خلطها جيداً. ببعضها البعض . ..


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (2 نوفمبر 2006)

هندسة البترول 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

هندسة البترول (او ما تعرف بهندسة النفط) هو علم يبحث في كيفية تعقب وبحث عت مواطن تواجد النفط . هذا هو اوجز تعريف لها كما ان المهندس في هذا المجال يعمل جاهدا في البحث بالواسائل الحديث وكيفية التعامل مع هذه المعدات.
يغطي منهاج الدراسة الأساسية في أختصاص هندسة البترول أو النفط مواضيع هندسة المكامن وهندسة الحفر وهندسة الأنتاج.

فروع هندسة البترول
أثناء تطور هندسة البترول نشأت مجالات التخصص التالية : هندسة الحفر وهندسة الإنتاج وهندسة الخزان والهندسة البتروفيزيائية وفي كل تخصص دخل فيه بحرية وظائفدسون من الأقسام الأخرى 
(من الهندسة الميكانيكية والمدنية والكهربية والجيولوجية والكيميائية ) وصلتهم بالموضوع كانت واضحة ؛ ومع ذلك يظل الدور الوحيد لوظائفدس البترول هو أن تتكامل كل التخصصات في نظام فعال للبترول والغاز يجمع بين الحفر .والإنتاج والمعالجة 

لقد كانت هندسة الحفر ضمن التطبيقات الاولى للتقنية في مجال البترول العملي . ووظائف الحفر هو المسؤول عن تصميم تقنيات اختراق باطن الأرض واختيار معدات التبطين والأمان وعن اتجاهات العمليات غالباً . وتتضمن هذه الوظائف فهم طبيعة الصخور لاختراقها والضغوط في داخل هذه الصخور والتقنيات المتاحة للحفر والسيطرة على الخزانات الموجودة تحت الأرض . ولأن الحفر الحديث يتضمن تنظيم مجموعة كبيرة جداً من الآلات والمواد ، تستثمر رؤوس أموال ضخمة ومعلومات عن السلامة والمصلحة العامة ، فيجب أن يكون لدى الوظائفدس مهارات الإشراف .والإدارة والتفاوض 


أما عمل وظائفدس الإنتاج فيبدأ بعد استكمال البئر بتوجيه اختيار فترات الإنتاج وعمل ترتيبات لمختلف العناصر المكملة ولوسائل التحكم والمعدات . وبعد ذلك يتضمن عمله التحكم في الموائع المنتجة (البترول ، والغاز ، والماء) وقياسها وتصميم وتركيب أنظمة الجمع والتخزين وتوصيل المواد الخام المنتجة ( الغاز والبترول ) لشركات خطوط الأنابيب ولوكلاء النقل الآخرين ، ويتضمن عمله أيضاً عدة أمور مثل منع التآكل ، وأداء البئر ومعالجات التكوين لحفز الإنتاج . وكما في جميع فروع هندسة البترول فإن وظائفدس الإنتاج لا يمكن أن يركز في رؤيته على ما بداخل الحفرة أو على مشاكل معالجة السطح كل منهما على حدة بل لابد أن يلائم الحلول لمشاكل النظام بأكمله من .الخزان والبئر والسطح


ويهتم وظائفدسو الخزان بفيزياء توزيع البترول والغاز وتدفقهما خلال الصخور المسامية - أي يهتم بالقوى المائية والحرارية والجاذبية وكل القوى الأخرى التي تدخل في نظام الصخر والمائع. إنهم مسؤولون عن تحليل النظام الصخري المائع، وإنشاء .أنماط تصريف للبئر ذات كفاءة عالية ، والتنبؤ بأداء خزان البترول أو الغاز ، وإدخال طرق للحصول على أقصي كفاءة للإنتاج 
ولفهم نظام الصخر والمائع الخاص بالخزان ، يقوم وظائفدسو الحفر والإنتاج والخزان بطلب المساعدة من الوظائفدس البتروفيزيائي أو وظائفدس تقييم التكوين الذي يقدم أدوات وتقنيات التحليل لتحديد خواص الصخر والمائع . فيقيس الوظائفدس البتروفيزيائي السمات السمعية والإشعاعية والكهربية للنظام ..الصخري المائع ويأخذ عينات من الصخور وموائع البئر لتحديد المسامية والنفاذية




مراقبة العلوم 

تكون الطبقات وانفصالها : لماذا توجد خطوط في الأحجار الرملية؟ 
سوف تجد حكاية الظواهر الطبيعية في الجيولوجيا التي تكون مسؤولة عن الطبقات التي نراها في بعض أنواع الصخور الرسوبية. 
الجيولوجي الإلكتروني 
كيف يستخدم الجيولوجيون الحواسب الآلية لرؤية آلاف الأقدام تحت الأرض ؟ أو ملايين السنين في الماضي ؟ 
السفينة جويدس 
كيف تجمع هذه السفينة البيانات والعينات من مسافة 27000 قدم (8.1كم) تقريباً تحت سطح المحيط ؟ 
تكون البترول :من العوالق الى الانتاج 
من أين يأتي البترول وكيف نحصل عليه ؟ اتبع العملية منذ بداية انشاء خزان البترول حتى استخراج البترول من الخزان في هذه الرؤية في السي دي روم بنفس الاسم. 
الرنين النووي المغناطيسي على عمق ستة أميال : الفيزياء في صناعة البترول 
ما هو نوع الفحص الذي يمكن أن يحدد الجزيئات ، ويقدم صوراً لما بداخل جسم الإنسان ويقيس كيفية تحرك الموائع السريعة خلال الصخور المسامية ؟ 
معمل العلوم

المقاومة الكهربائية النوعية للمواد 
هذه التجربة سوف تساعدك على فهم كيف يقدم التسجيل الكهربائي المعلومات عن إمكان وجود البترول في التكوينات الصخرية تحت الأرض من عدمه. 
اصنع معدة تسجيل 
بينما يتم حفر بئر بترول يمكن أن يتم إنزال معدة تسجيل في حفرة البئر لجمع البيانات التي يتم استخدامها لإنتاج نوع من الرسومات .تعرف باسم السَّجل حاول أن تصنع نموذجاً لمعدة التسجيل 
قدرة الصخر على الامتصاص 
هل تعلم أن الصخر يستطيع بالفعل أن يمتص السائل كالاسفنج ؟ هذه التجربة تريك كيف تثبت ذلك. 
المسامية 
كم عدد الفتحات الموجودة في صخرة ؟ في هذه التجربة نقوم بفحص مسامية الحصى والرمال والطمي المواد الخام التي يتكون منها الحجر الرملي. 
تأثير جوزه البرازيل 
عندما تفتح علبة من المكسرات المختلفة من الفول السوداني والبندق والكاجو واللوز والجوز البرازيلي – فيظهر غالباً على السطح جوز البرازيل الكبير الحجم . في هذه .التجربة سوف تكتشف كيف يحدث ذلك 
اصنع خلية هيل – شو 
اكتشف كيف يمكن أن تبني خلية هيل – شو الرأسية شبه ثنائية الأبعاد لتري كيف يمكن أن تنفصل طبيعياً حبيبات الرمل التي لها أحجام وأشكال مختلفة بعد خلطها جيداً. ببعضها البعض . ..


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (2 نوفمبر 2006)

أنتـــــــــاج الغـــــــــــــــــــــاز 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

..عندما يهياء مائع المكمن للخزن قبل بيعه يشترط أزاحة جميع المركبات المتطايرة منه لتجمع سوية مكونة أنتاج الغاز و للحصول على أكبر كمية من السائل يستحسن أزاحة الغاز في عدة مراحل مختلفة في الضغط و درجة الحرارة. أن عدد مراحل الفصل و ضغوط و درجات الحرارة تلك المراحل لها تأثير كبير على اقتصاديات الأنتاج الهندسية المتعلقة بالمكمن.

إن كمية الغاز المنتج خلال عملية الفصل تحت الظروف القياسية تقاس نسبة لى حجم النفط المنتج. هناك نوعان من السجلات الخاصة في ايجاد حجم الغاز الحقيقي، فاذا كان الغاز المنتج معداً للبيع او النقل فهناك سجلات متوفرة عن مبيعات الغاز. ويجب على المهندس أو المهندسة أيجاد كمية الغاز المتعلقة بسجلات المصنع لكل حقل. من النادر بيع الغاز المتحرر من خزانات النفط الأرضية، و في بعض الأحيان لا يجري بيع الغاز الصادر عن أوعية الفصل القليلة الضغط. فعندما تستعمل سجلات المصنع في ايجاد انتاج الغاز يجب تصحيح خواص مائع المكمن الى الظروف السائدة. وكما هو الحال مع أنتاج النفط يجمع الغاز و يقاس في بطارية من الخزانات بعد انتاجه من عدة آبار مشتركة. اما اذا كان المطلوب هو انتاج كل بئر فيجب تخصيص كمية الغاز المنتج من كل بئر من خلال معلومات فحص البئر.

أن الطريقة الثانية المستخدمة في الحصول على سجلات انتاج الغاز فهي من خلال الفحوصات الزمنية لانتاج البئر. و يجب اجراء هذه الفحوصات تحت ظروف التشغيل الأعتيادية و يقاس انتاج الغاز من جميع اوعية الفصل ما عدا الخزان الأرضي. أما حجم النفط المنتج فيجب تصحيحه لدرجة حرارة الخزان الأرضي و لكمية الماء و المواد الصلبة الموجودة فيه.

تقسم الكمية الكلية للغاز المنتج على انتاج النفط الكلي المصحح في الخزان الأرضي لتعطي نسبة انتاج الغاز الى النفط للبئر المعين و تطبق هذه النسبة بين منتصف فترة الوقت بين أول فحص للانتاج و الفحص الحالي و منتصف فترة الوقت بين الفحص الحالي و الفحص القادم.

يجرى حساب انتاج الغاز الكلي باستعمال نسبة الغاز الى النفط لفترة زمنية معينة و حجم النفط المنتج خلال تلك الفترة.


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (2 نوفمبر 2006)

التقطير 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

تعتبر عملية فصل مكونات النفط الخام الرئيسية بالتقطير الخطوة الأولى في مجال الصناعة النفطيةز و هذه أهم عمليات التكرير أذ أنها بلأضافة الى الفصل تلعب دوراً مهما في تكرير المنتجات النفطية وفقاً للمواصفات التسويقية.

ومن الصفات المميزة الرئيسية لمختلف المنتجات النفطية و قابيليتها للتطاير أو التبخر، وتتوقف هذه العملية على الحجم الجزيئ. ففي المركبات المتشابهة النوع تنخفض قابيليه التبخر كلمل كبر الحجم الجزيئي. فالغازولين سائل يتبخر بسهولة في الظروف الأعتيادية لدرجة الحرارة والضغط، أما الكيروسين و زيت الوقود فيلزم لتبخرهما حرارة اعل. والمنتجات الجامدة في الأحوال الأعتيادية كشمع البرافين مثلاً، يتطلب تسخينهما الى درجات حرارة عالية أعلى لتسييلهما و الى درجات حرارة أكثر أرتفاعاًلتبخرها.

وتترتبط قابيلية التطاير بدرجة الغليان،فالسائل الذي درجة غليانه و اطئة يكون أكثر تطايراً من السائل الذي درجة غليانه مرتفعة و عند تسخين سائل ما تزداد طاقة جزيئاته و تصبح في مقدور عددي كبير منها تخطي سطح السائل الى الفضاء، اي ان عدد كبير من الجزيئات يتحول الى حالة بخار. وعندما يعادل ضغط البخار الضغط الجوي يغلي السائل و تشكل درجة الحرارة التي يغلي عندها السائل النقي درجة غليانه. و تبقى درجة هذه الدرجة ثابتة الى أن يتبخر جميع السائل. وهذه احدى المهمة التي تتميز بها المواد النقية و تتغير درجة الغليان بتغير الضغط. فالماء النقي يغلي مثلاً في الضغط الجوي الأعتيادي عند درجة حرارة 373k و كذلك تتميز كل من الهيدروكربونات الموجودة في النفط الخام بدرجة غليان خاصة و تنخفض درجة الغليان بأنخفاض الضغط و ترتفع بأرتفاعه..


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (2 نوفمبر 2006)

تاريخ هندسة البترول 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

لقد تم إرساء أسس هندسة البترول في التسعينات من القرن التاسع عشر في كاليفورنيا. وهناك تم استخدام الجيولوجيين في ربط مناطق إنتاج البترول ومناطق إنتاج الماء من بئر إلى بئر لمنع تسرب الماء إلى داخل مناطق إنتاج البترول. 

ومن هنا جاءت معرفة إمكانية تطبيق التقنية على عمليات تطوير حقول البترول . وفي سنة 1914 أنشأ المعهد الأمريكي لمهندسي التعدين ومعالجة المعادن (AIME) لجنة تقنية خاصة بالبترول . وفي سنة 1957 تم تغير اسم المعهد (AIME) إلى المعهد الأمريكي لمهندسي التعدين ومعالجة المعادن والبترول. 

وتم إدخال مناهج تقنية البترول في جامعة يتسبرج Pa. ، في سنة 1910 وتضمنت مناهج في التطبيقات القانونية والصناعية في البترول والغاز ؛ وفي سنة 1915 منحت الجامعة أول شهادة في هندسة البترول . وفي سنة 1910 أيضاً منحت جامعة كاليفورنيا في بيركلي أول مناهج في هندسة البترول وفي سنة 1915 تم عمل منهج دراسي لمدة أربع سنوات في هندسة البترول . 
وبعد هذه الجهود الرائدة ، انتشرت المناهج المتخصصة في جميع أنحاء الولايات المتحدة وفي البلدان الأخرى . وفي الفترة من 1900 إلى 1920 ركزت هندسة البترول على مشاكل الحفر مثل عمل نقط تغليف لمنع تسرب الماء وتصميم سلاسل أنابيب الحفر وتحسين العمليات الالية للحفر وضخ البئر . وفي العشرينات من القرن الماضي بحث مهندسو البترول عن وسائل لتحسين تطبيقات الحفر وتحسين تصميم البئر باستخدام المقاييس المناسبة للأنابيب وللاختناقات ولحشوات منع التسرب . ولقد صمموا أشكالاً جديدة من المخارج الصناعية ، بصفة مبدئية المضخات ذات القصبة ومخارج الغاز ، ودرسوا كيفية تأثير طرق الإنتاج على النسب بين الغاز والبترول وعلى معدلات الإنتاج . لقد تقدمت تقنية موائع الحفر، وأصبح الحفر الموجه عملية معروفة . 

وأدت الأزمة الاقتصادية الناتجة من الاكتشافات الوفيرة في حوإلى سنة 1930 في حقل تكساس الشرقي العملاق إلى تركيز هندسة البترول على نظام الخزان الكلي ومحتواه من البترول والماء والغاز بدلاً من التركيز على البئر الواحد . وأدت دراسة أفضل المسافات بين الآبار في الحقل بأكمله إلى ظهور مفهوم هندسة الخزان . وأثناء تلك الفترة لم يكن هناك تجاهلاً لاليات الحفر والإنتاج . وزادت معدلات اختراق الحفر بنسبة 100 في المائة تقريباً في الفترة من 1932 إلى 1937. 

وتم إدخال البتروفيزياء ( تحديد مواصفات المائع والصخر ) في أواخر الثلاثينيات من القرن الماضي . وبحلول عام 1940 تم تطوير التسجيل الكهربائي إلى الدرجة التي يمكن بها عمل تقديرات لتشبع صخور الخزان بالبترول والماء . وبعد الحرب العالمية الثانية استمر مهندسو البترول في تطوير تقنيات تحليل الخزان والبتروفيزياء.

ويعتبر الحدث غير العادي في فترة الخمسينيات من القرن الماضي هو ظهور الصناعة البحرية للبترول كتقنية جديدة تماماً . في البداية كان القليل معروفاً عن أمور مثل ارتفاع الأمواج وقوة الأمواج وانضم المتخصصون في علوم البحار والمهندسون البحريون إلى مهندسي البترول ليضعوا مستويات قياسية للتصميم . تحولت زوارق الحفر في الماء الضحل إلى منصات متحركة ثم تحولت إلى زوارق مزودة برافعة وأخيراً تحولت إلى سفن نصف غاطسة وسفن حفر عائمة.


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (2 نوفمبر 2006)

استخلاص البترول 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

بصفة عامة فإن المرحلة الأولى في استخلاص الزيت الخام هي حفر بئر ليصل لمستودعات البترول تحت الأرض. وتاريخيا، يوجد بعض أبار البترول في أمريكا وصل البترول فيها للسطح بطريقة طبيعية. ولكن معظم هذه الحقول نفذت، فيما عدا بعض الأماكن المحدودة في ألاسكا. وغالبا ما يتم حفر عديد من الآبار لنفس المستودع، للحصول على معدل استخراج اقتصادي. وفي بعض الآبار يتم ضخ الماء، البخار، مخلوط الغازات المختلفة للمستودع لإبقاء معدلات الاستخراج الاقتصادية مستمرة.

وفي حالة أن الضغط تحت الأرض في مستودع الغاز كافي، عندها سيجبر الزيت على الخروج للسطح تحت تأثير هذا الضغط. الوقود الغازي أو الغاز الطبيعي غالبا ما يكون متواجد، مما يزيد من الضغط الموجود تحت الأرض. وفي هذه الحالة فإن الضغط يكون كافي لوضع كمية كافة من الصمامات على رأس البئر لتوصيل البئر بشبكة الأنابيب للتخزين، وعمليات التشغيل. ويسمى هذا استخلاص الزيت المبدئى. وتقريبا 20% فقط من الزيت في المستودع يمكن استخراجه بهذه الطريقة.

وخلال فترة حياة البئر يقل الضغط، وعند حدود معينة لا يكون كافيا لدفع الزيت للسطح. وعندها، لو أن المتبقى قى البئر كافي اقتصاديا، وغالبا ما يكون كذلك، يتم استخراج الزيت المتبقي في البئر بطريقة استخراج الزيت الإضافية. شاهد إتزان الطاقة، وصافي الطاقة. ويتم استخدام تقنيات مختلفة في طريقة استخراج الزيت الإضافية، لاستخراج الزيت من المستودعات التي نفذ ضغطها أو قل. يستخدم أحيانا الضخ بالطلمبات مثل الطلمبات المستمرة، وطلمبة الأعماق الكهربية (electrical submersible pumps ESPs) لرفع الزيت إلى السطح. وتستخدم تقنية مساعدة لزيادة ضغط المستودع عن طريق حقن الماء، إعادة حقن الغاز الطبيعي، رفع الغاز وهذا يقوم بحقن الهواء، ثاني أكسيد الكربون أو غازات أخرى للمستودع. وتعمل الطريقتان معا المبدئية والإضافية على استخراج ما يقرب من 25 إلى 35% من المستودع.

المرحلة الثالثة في استخراج الزيت تعتمد على تقليل كثافة الزيت لتعمل على زيادة الإنتاج. وتبدأ هذه المرحلة عندما لا تستطيع كل من الطريقة المبدئة، والطريقة الإضافية على استخراج الزيت، ولكن بعد التأكد من جدوى استخدام هذه الطريقة اقتصاديا، وما إذا كان الزيت الناتج سيغطي تكاليف الإنتاج والأرباح المتوقعة من البئر. كما يعتمد أيضا على أسعار البترول وقتها، حيث يتم إعادة تشغيل الآبار التي قد تكون توقفت عن العمل في حالة ارتفاع أسعار الزيت. طرق استخراج الزيت المحسن حراريا (Thermally-enhanced oil recovery methods TEOR) هي الطريقة الثالثة في ترتيب استخراج الزيت، والتي تعتمد على تسخين الزيت وجعله أسهل للاستخراج. حقن البخار هي أكثر التقنيات استخداما في هذه الطريقة، وغالبا مع تتم (TEOR) عن طريق التوليد المزدوج. وفكرة عمل التوليد المزدوج هي استخدم تربينة (توربينة) غاز لإنتاج الكهرباء واستخدام الحرارة المفقودة الناتجة عنها لإنتاج البخار، الذي يتم حقنه للمستودع. وهذه الطريقة تستخدم بكثرة لزيادة إنتاج الزيت في وادى سانت واكين، الذي يحتوى على زيت كثافته عالية.، والذي يمثل تقريبا 10% من إنتاج الولايات المتحدة. وهناك تقنية أخرى تستخدم في طريقة (TEOR)، وهي الحرق في-الموضع، وفيها يتم إحراق الزيت لتسخين الزيت المحيط به. وأحيانا يتم استخدام المنظفات لتقليل كثافة الزيت. ويتم استخراج ما يقرب من 5 إلى 15% من الزيت في هذه المرحلة.


----------



## PetEngineer (25 نوفمبر 2006)

اخي الكريم مجدي
السلام عليكم
اذا كانت هذه كتابتك او ترجمتك فانت الذي


----------



## PetEngineer (25 نوفمبر 2006)

اخي الكريم مجدي
السلام عليكم
اذا كانت هذه كتابتك او ترجمتك فانت الذي ابحث عنه
واذا كانت من منقولك الرجاء ذكر المصدر

ابويوسف


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (25 نوفمبر 2006)

منقول
ولكن عن دراية تامة بالموضوع


----------



## PetEngineer (26 نوفمبر 2006)

اخي الكريم مجدي
الرجاء ذكر المصدر


----------



## Eagle7 (25 فبراير 2013)

شــــكرا جزيلاااا


----------

